# Men's 4xl Patterns



## chrisl (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm looking for Large Men 4XL clothing patterns. I don't even know if they exist, but if someone has some or knows where I can get patterns this big please let me know.


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Simplicity has a mens and boys Husky shirt pattern that goes up to a 5xl. I'm sure that there are other companies out there that do large sizes too.

found something...
http://mary-sews.blogspot.ca/p/big-mens-patterns_22.html
She has made a list of different companies and the big and tall that they have.


----------



## Liberty'sGirl (Jul 7, 2012)

chrisl said:


> I'm looking for Large Men 4XL clothing patterns. I don't even know if they exist, but if someone has some or knows where I can get patterns this big please let me know.


Chris, let me check my pattern stash before you buy any. My husband lost almost 100 pounds this past year and now my big man patterns are rather obsolete. Not sure if I have any 4x ones, though. Do you have measurements? 4XL in ready-to-wear is probably different than the patterns.


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

Could you use an old shirt/jacket, trousers and take it apart for a pattern? I have done that with some particular item that is worn to death, but worked so well and they "don't make it anymore" to replace it. Do label the parts with a marker BEFORE taking it apart, so you know which is which. And do mark them Inside and Outside, if there is no pattern on the fabric, so you don't make two left sleeves!

Best of luck with your projects!


----------

